# First Zebu, Need Advice



## CatCow (Mar 23, 2014)

We just got him home (it was a 2.5 hour ride). He still has his horns and is still intact. He was bottle fed and lets us pet him. But when we got him home, he just laid down in a corner, out of sight. We tried feeding treats like carrots but he won't take them. I figure he'll come around when he'e ready. For now I put some water near him and am letting him be. Is it correct to think that this shyness is because of the shock of being transported and in a new location? What can I do to make the transition easier on him? Also, the man we bought him from gave me a syringe and told me that it was in case he got "Shipping" fever. I know that it's a respiratory issue from transportation, but what are the signs I can look for? How will I know if I have to use the syringe? Any and all advice/ suggestions will be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 24, 2014)

Recognition and treatment of BRD:
http://pubs.ext.vt.edu/400/400-008/400-008.html

Did the man tell you what was in the syringe?


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Mar 24, 2014)

As you spend time with him and he gets to feeling more at home you'll notice a big difference in him. If he isn't halter broke, I'd suggest that you take advantage of his inactivity and get one on him. Teaching him to lead will be some good hands on time. I'd opt for a bottle or two of electrolytes before using a syringe of anything on him, and speaking of said syringe- call the fella you got him from and ask for the name of what is in it.


----------



## CatCow (Mar 24, 2014)

M.L. McKnight He had a bridle on when we brought him home. I took it off thinking it would feel better and I'm glad I did, as it looks like it hadn't been off in a while. But I will take a lead and get him used to being lead around.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm not one for leaving bridles or halters on any of my critters. I will leave one on my milk cow when she is in heat because sometimes she decides she wants to go visiting and is easier to catch that way. AND I leave a halter (used as a harness) on my bucks when I am working on training them.
If your little bull has any sores or rubbed areas from having that bridle on him for so long, I recommend good old bag balm!


----------



## CatCow (Mar 27, 2014)

The syringe says Banamine? It's been handwritten, so my spelling may be a little off..


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Mar 27, 2014)

If your little bull is doing alright, I believe I would toss that syringe right in the trash.


----------



## CatCow (Mar 27, 2014)

He seems to be doing all right & it sounds like he's breathing ok. He's slowly coming around. I'll get rid of it right away. Thanks M.L. McKnight  Oh, also I took his halter off and now he shys away when I try to put it on. What are some ways I can make him more comfortable with me?


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Mar 27, 2014)

Hop in the pen with him, sit on a bucket and scratch him. Behind the ear, on the neck and under the chin. Cattle have a skiddish streak in them but if you take the time you can turn any one of them into a puppy that'd follow you to hell.


----------



## SillyChicken (Mar 27, 2014)

This post is no good without a photo......... seriously...


----------



## CatCow (Mar 27, 2014)

SillyChicken said:


> This post is no good without a photo......... seriously...


 A photo of what?


----------



## CatCow (Mar 27, 2014)

Also, we have 2 large ponds with clear water that we expected him to drink out of..but I haven't seen him drink from either one yet and I'm starting to get worried. I tried to coax him into coming to the waters edge, but he never seems to want to go that far. I filled a big bucket with water, right to the top, and led him to that but he showed no interest whatsoever. Will he just drink when he's thirsty? Or is there something else I can do to get him to drink? Or am I being a worry wart?


----------



## greybeard (Mar 27, 2014)

CatCow said:


> The syringe says Banamine? It's been handwritten, so my spelling may be a little off..


Banamine is an anti-inflammatory drug that treats symptoms of shipping disease/BRDC, but does not treat the problem. It reduces fever and swelling, and does sometimes help prevent lung tissue scarring. The problem with using it alone, is that it makes the calf appear to be well, when it is not-may not be. Kind of like one of us having the flu and taking aspirin or tylenol but doing nothing about the influenza virus itself. 
Anti-inflamatory is  generally given in conjunction with an antibiotic such as Micotil, Nuflor, and Baytril 100, or Nacel (among other choices). Given by itself, it too often provides a false sense of relief to the owner and the animal--both short lived. Not surprising, full blown pneumonia is the usual next shoe to drop.

I am NOT saying this is what is going on here, but early last year, there was a notorious Craigslist seller here in East Texas that kept week old calves in very poor condition, crowded in a small filthy area and kept his calves shot up with Banamine anytime he knew someone was coming to look at one. The calves looked ok till the new owner got them home and the banamine had run it's course--worn off. Unscrupulous people have done the same thing right before sending young calves to the salebarn. No one bids on an obviously ill animal, and most auctions won't accept one for the ring. 

(I personally would be very leery of buying an animal and the seller handing me a syringe for "in case it gets sick".)
If you are concerned that this one might be ill, just have a vet give him the once over.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 27, 2014)

How old is this Zebu?



> A photo of what?


Pretty sure they are wanting to see a picture of your new herd member.


----------



## CatCow (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh, the picture of him is my profile picture but I'll put another one up. He is 2 years old. I'm in FL and we picked him up from a family in Eustis (about 2 hours away). The man seemed very friendly and we got to pick him up right where he kept his herd so we got to see that his digs were nicely taken care of. He also had his mother & father on site and all looked very healthy. He seemed sincerely concerned with his well being, that is; he called me later on and wanted to know that we got him home ok, as I explained that this is the first time we've had cattle. Hard to say with people though. But I will surely have a vet look him over - I've got to find one for him for the future anyway.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 28, 2014)

Ahh--ok, I thought this might be a young calf. My mistake.

A 2 yr old is a lot less likely to have the same problems a young calf would when changing locations. They've had time to build their own immunities up as well.
IF, you are going to immunize, call the seller back and politely inquire which shots this one may already have had, so you'll have a starting point to rely on. It can save you some $$ and the vet some time--otherwise, the vet will probably recommend the whole protocol. (Some folks don't want their animals immunized at all, opting instead for the 100% organic type thing. )
Good luck with your new bull.


----------



## SillyChicken (Mar 31, 2014)

yep, just wanted to see the picture of you new zebu... I would love to have one, but with our cold winters, it wouldn't be fair for us to get one.   He's very handsome!


----------



## CLSranch (Jan 29, 2017)

This seems to be the most recent Zebu thread. Joined this site mostly for more advice on Zebu's. How has your come along?


----------

